# Guadalcanal Website



## diddyriddick (Jul 9, 2009)

I stumbled across this site, and thought ya'll might find it interesting. If I posted in the wrong location, my apologies.

guadalcanal


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice find DR, thanks!


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes, that was a nice find.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 9, 2009)

Diddyriddick.


Wheels


----------



## snafud1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Damn good find! Added to my Favorites.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 19, 2009)

Interesting site! bookmarked as well...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 19, 2009)

Very cool find diddyriddick.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 19, 2009)

Excellent!! Anybody catch the Japanese pics of inside the Betty and the Zeros on Rabual? Great!


----------



## siznaudin (Jul 21, 2009)

And if you think I'd be stupid enough to do the same today, you're wrong!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Njaco (Jul 21, 2009)

oh man.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 21, 2009)

Are those mortar shells or small aerial bombs?


----------



## vonmallard (Jul 21, 2009)

they look like 81mm mortor rounds


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 21, 2009)

Double  


Wheels


----------

